# EN 60204-1 -> Woher bekommen ???



## SPSer (27 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Wo kann ich die EN 60204-1 (möglichst gratis) herbekommen??

Für weiterführende Antworten währe ich sehr dankbar.

mfG
SPSer


----------



## jora (27 Oktober 2011)

SPSer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wo kann ich die EN 60204-1 (möglichst gratis) herbekommen??
> 
> ...



Hi SPSer,

gratis wirst du die LEGAL nur bekommen, wenn du ein Student bist und zu einer Auslegestelle einer entsprechenden Einrichtung gehst. 
http://www.beuth.de/php/partner_neu.php?typ=DIN-Auslegestelle

Sonst gehst du einfach auf www.beuth.de und kaufst sie dir. Ja, ich kenne die Preise....


----------



## M-Ott (27 Oktober 2011)

Legal: Gar nicht!
Ganz ehrlich: Wenn Ihr die Norm zu betrieblichen Zwecken benötigt, dann ist es lächerlich, sich die paar Euro sparen zu wollen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 Oktober 2011)

Legale Bezugsquelle: http://www.beuth.de/cn/J-4A05475ECE...cmNoJnJlZj10cGwtaG9tZSZsYW5ndWFnZWlkPWRl.html
Preis: 128 €. 

Gruss Andreas


----------

